# NCEES Work Experience Advice



## Ranger1316 (Sep 12, 2019)

Am I correct that you only need a paragraph for each project, including both describing the project and your role/decisions you made? I feel like each project is at least ten sentences between describing the project, stating my responsibilities, and describing issues I addressed.

Tasks and Duties seems like a general summary of projects as I am just stating what I did generally i.e. I designed asphalt and concrete pavement using ARDOT standards. Is there more to it?

Most of the engineers in my office have not used the NCEES records to apply for their PE so I'm hoping to get a bit more guidance here. Work experience is the last thing I need before I can submit the whole NCEES record and then after to the Florida board


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Sep 13, 2019)

I would say that is not exactly correct but probably a good rule of thumb.  The real trick is ensuring there is sufficient detail in your descriptions such that a reviewer can objectively decide if you have enough relevant experience.  Don't use a lot of fluffy, corporate-y words (it's not a job application).

After you've drafted your experience, take a step back and pretend you are someone who doesn't know you from Adam and decide if enough is there.  If you have someone you work with who can, and will, legitimately review your experience in an objective manner, there is nothing wrong with having them look it over prior to submission.

For the record, my experience record comprises 2-3 paragraphs per example project but I'm paranoid.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 13, 2019)

I don't feel so bad having so much information for my projects now

I've worked for two companies so I'm using 3 projects I have been heavily involved in for each one. My plan is to finish up this weekend, give it a good once over and then submit both.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 14, 2019)

It's going to vary by your state board. NCEES just gives you the tool to capture everything online and send it to the boards. But it's the boards who decides how much info is needed. I wrote a full page (3-5 paragraphs) for each of my 5 jobs, and it wasn't good enough for Louisiana's board. I'm on my first revision; I'm expecting it to be approved but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  My coworker who just got his license had to revise 3 times.

I'd suggest taking to other engineers in your state.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 23, 2019)

Just to update: I have had two different employers so I had to complete two different entries. I completed my first one last Sunday, Sept. 15 and it's still showing NCEES is reviewing. I completed my current employer's work experience yesterday and it is obviously still showing they are reviewing.

I nearly maxed out the 300 and 700 word max limit on each one and I made sure to only mention what I have designed and what standards I used...


----------



## Fisherman504 (Sep 24, 2019)

It should be a 2 wait period for them to review. I timed it.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 24, 2019)

Fisherman504 said:


> It should be a 2 wait period for them to review. I timed it.


I asked in the chat just for giggles and she said 10-15 days so yep


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 24, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> If you have someone you work with who can, and will, legitimately review your experience in an objective manner, there is nothing wrong with having them look it over prior to submission.


This. I had several people look over my experience record before I gave it to my boss to stamp (since WA state requires that piece).

In my experience, the length of your descriptions doesn’t matter so much as your being able to show that you are a capable candidate. If you can communicate that in 3 sentences, by all means...if you have to explain more, do so...as long as you are properly demonstrating that you meet the state’s requirements.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Sep 25, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> This. I had several people look over my experience record before I gave it to my boss to stamp (since WA state requires that piece).
> 
> In my experience, the length of your descriptions doesn’t matter so much as your being able to show that you are a capable candidate. If you can communicate that in 3 sentences, by all means...if you have to explain more, do so...as long as you are properly demonstrating that you meet the state’s requirements.


Absolute correct. I only had 3 paragraph total for 6 years of experience. It was all under a P.E. and all my experience was under a government entity the whole time. @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 25, 2019)

^It's like two megamen partying together. Makes me feel happy.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 25, 2019)

It took 8 business days but my first work experience has been sent to my old supervisor with no edits needed


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 1, 2019)

Final Update: Took less than 6 business days to approve the last part of my work experience. Neither entry was kicked back to me so I guess going overboard worked lol.

Now to send my PE application to the Florida board


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 3, 2019)

Felt like updating again:

https://fbpe.org/licensure/licensure-process/professional-engineers/

I sent off my application today with the $230 money order via certified mail. I included all of the pages, even though I only filled out the first page and signed the fifth one thanks to NCEES Records.

Shortly after, I transmitted my NCEES Record so all that's left now is to wait and submit my receipts to be reimbursed


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 5, 2019)

USPS tried to deliver the application that was supposed to go to Tallahassee to my house

I had to go today, pick it up from the post office and literally put a larger and more spaced out To and From tag because the ones that were taped on were “too close together so the format was incorrect”

 that my application gets delivered next week lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 6, 2019)

I spent a little extra for UPS because USPS can't be trusted.

Good luck


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 6, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I spent a little extra for UPS because USPS can't be trusted.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks man, I’ve been burned by the post office before but hopefully I’ll learn this time lol


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 14, 2019)

Did the study guide last Wednesday so now just waiting on FBPE


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 22, 2019)

Deemed administratively complete on Friday, October 11 and haven't heard anything since. Constantly checking the license site even though I know it won't be this week lol.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Nov 1, 2019)

Officially at the 3 week mark waiting for board approval. Definitely not constantly checking or anything like that....


----------



## Ranger1316 (Nov 5, 2019)

Tomorrow will be a month since I filed so hopefully something will happen after the FBPE meeting tomorrow


----------



## roy167 (Dec 10, 2019)

I worked for the same employer for 20 years. My Engineering manager left the company after 15 yrs and I continued to be employed by the same company for 5 more years after he left the company. We kept in touch, he knows what I do. Can he verify my work for all 20 yrs or I need to get him to review for 15 yrs and then last 5 yrs to be verified by someone else? 

If I have to slice the work experience verification to be done by 2 reviewers  then what would I put an end date? Should I create two work experience entries? 

1 from start date to X and other one from Y date to last date with the previous employer ( total 20 yrs)


----------

